# THX TruStudio pro "audio device not supported"



## Eblermeister

Hey.
I have laptop from a company called XNB.
When i got my laptop, it had a program called THX TruStudio pro.
One day i reinstalled windows and all of the drivers - after this THX TruStudio pro started saying that it was unable to detect a supported audio device "audio device not supported" - when i open the program, all of the buttons are grayed out and nothing works.
I am just using the laptop speakers (realtek)
How can i fix this?

Thanks in advance

Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3630QM CPU @ 2.40GHz
16 gb ram
Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
Nvidia, gtx680 m


----------



## n0xious

Have you installed the chipset driver for the laptop?


----------



## Eblermeister

Yes, i have installed all of them


----------



## n0xious

Could you please try updating the driver manually from the official website? Or by using Device Manager's update driver?


----------



## Eblermeister

That didnt work either - it says that i already have the latets driver installed


----------



## n0xious

Alright. Uninstall the Realtek drivers by using Device Manager and reboot your laptop. The New Hardware Found wizard should start up. Insert the DVD provided by your laptop vendor and select to install the driver manually and set the location to the DVD. After installation, try rebooting and using THX TruStudio pro.


----------



## Eblermeister

Okay, i will try that 
I have two that i can remove:
"Realtek High Definition Audio"
and
"Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)"
Which one should i remove?


----------



## Eblermeister

Okay, i removed the first - and it removed the second one by itself.. but it didnt work 
Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## Eblermeister

Wait.. Now it worked.. Thanks for your help


----------



## n0xious

You're welcome mate.


----------

